

Ask HN: Who established the "Ask HN" tradition? or How was it established - imkevingao

Hi guys I'm relatively new to HN community, but I'm here to stay, for good.<p>So recently I did a post and someone informed me about adding the "Ask HN" in front of a question, which I felt was kinda neat because it seems like a tradition establish by the people of the community, which really fascinates me.<p>Any HN oldies know how this tradition got started?<p>thanks!
======
e1ven
I can't answer definitively, but I can say that it took a while to evolve.

At first, people just asked questions directly.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1007>

After a while, a few users (myself included) started using "Ask News.YC:" (The
site wasn't called Hacker News yet. It was Startup News, but we all thought of
it more as an extension to YC, than it's own property)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4641>

Eventually it became a shorthand way of addressing the community, and wiki
were created.

<http://remembersaurus.com/askhn.html>
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

